# Flounder at swp on cb



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Chickenboy! I saw your post and decided to hit SWP today, got two keepers, two throwbacks and lost another keeper. From 4:00 -6:30, all on CB lures.

Prior to seeing your post I had no plans to fish today, so thanks for the post and the lures Joe. 

Everyone that I saw had 1 - 4 fish, most had 2-3.

Tight lines!


----------



## FishingFiend (Nov 9, 2016)

*swp*

channel or bay?


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I was on the channel side, i usually hit the bay side in November for some reason.


----------



## scooterfish58 (Apr 18, 2019)

*SWP*

Where is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

scooterfish58 said:


> Where is that if you don't mind me asking?


https://www.galveston.com/seawolfpark/


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

this a cb advertisement disguised in a report?


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

charlie23 said:


> this a cb advertisement disguised in a report?


I don't think so. But at $6 to park, and another $9 for a non-Galveston resident to fish, they ought to advertise the heck out of it. It's a gold mine.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

pocjetty said:


> I don't think so. But at $6 to park, and another $9 for a non-Galveston resident to fish, they ought to advertise the heck out of it. It's a gold mine.


Compared to what a "free" trip running my boat costs , that sounds like the deal of the century to me :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## FishingFiend (Nov 9, 2016)

*Parking on road to SeaWolf Park*

Can we not park on the side of road that leads to the park by the cut/path that leads to the channel?


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

FishingFiend said:


> Can we not park on the side of road that leads to the park by the cut/path that leads to the channel?


There is limited parking and then you have a good walk to the water.

I don't mind paying to get in the park. I feel like there is less of a chance of my truck being broken into for one.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

If 15 bucks is a deal breaker, Iâ€™d be working more and fishing less. Thanks for the report flounder face!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

LOL. Yes, that's exactly what I was saying. I can't afford 15 bucks to go fishing. 

A lot of walk-in fisherman don't have a boat because they can't afford one. If a dad wants to bring his two kids, it costs them 33 dollars. If he wants to bring them back the next day, it's another 33 dollars. For some people, that really is a deal breaker. I guess I can't forget where I came from.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

500 ppl out.. it was crazy


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> LOL. Yes, that's exactly what I was saying. I can't afford 15 bucks to go fishing.
> 
> A lot of walk-in fisherman don't have a boat because they can't afford one. If a dad wants to bring his two kids, it costs them 33 dollars. If he wants to bring them back the next day, it's another 33 dollars. For some people, that really is a deal breaker. I guess I can't forget where I came from.


I agree with you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

by charging it cut's back on the traffic.


----------



## scooterfish58 (Apr 18, 2019)

thankyou!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

c hook said:


> by charging it cut's back on the traffic.


 it was slammed packed Thursday morning. parking lot was full and street was full. I haven't seen it that packed in a while.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Those flounder are really running the gauntlet.

I wonder how many lures one flounder might see on its procreative journey?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job on the Flatties Ken. Get your camera out next time.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> Great job on the Flatties Ken. Get your camera out next time.


That is Zeitgeists job sir!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Swp = slp?

Did they change the name of San Louis Pass?


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

TheAnt said:


> Swp = slp?
> 
> Did they change the name of San Louis Pass?


PM sent


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

stumpgrinder3 said:


> Compared to what a "free" trip running my boat costs , that sounds like the deal of the century to me :biggrin::biggrin:


But from your boat, you can fish about 15 other spots along the channel or across over to Bolivar and probably find bigger flounder, all fighting a much smaller crowd.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Is that dredge pipe in the way over there? I haven't taken my boat over that way since they setup the pipe.


----------

